# 5.1.2 Surrounds to compliment HSU 3.1 Pkg



## Rolkin (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't own anything yet, but I've settled on the HSU Hybrid 15 - 3.1 Pkg

The room is small at 14.5' x 13.5' x 8.5' ~1650 cu ft.

I plan on getting the Denon AVR-X1200W 5.1.2
Specs:7-channel Class AB amplifier rated at 80-watts (into 8-ohms, at 20-20kHz, with 0.08% THD, driving 2 channels) Reasons for getting it: Cheap, Atmos, DTS:X, MultiXT EQ

The HSU L/C/R are horn loaded, so I'm wondering what cost effective surround speakers would go with them for the Surround/Height channels?

Just the HSU speakers are already over my planned budget, but frankly I don't want to regret getting a cheaper setup and the HSUs seem pretty bullet proof. So I dropped the surrounds to get the HSU setup this year and plan on getting the surrounds next year.

I was thinking about getting cheaper satellites for both the surround and height. Is there an issue with putting an angle mount on top of a bookshelf speaker to mount a satellite for the height channel?

Wanting to spend $100 or less per surround.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

One option to consider would be the WaveCrest HVL-1. Very good speakers which are now selling for $200 a pair.


----------



## Rolkin (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks, I hadn't heard of those before.

I looked at the HSU in wall and SVS Prime satellites but I didn't want to spend almost $700 with shipping to get 4 surrounds.

Other than that, I've seen people mention Polk and Pioneer, I'm currently leaning towards the Pioneer but I haven't heard them yet and I don't have the Hsu to to compare them to anyway.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally I'd recommend you spend the extra $110 and get another pr. of the HSU's for the surrounds. I understand budgets but sometimes it's just not worth it to save a couple bucks. Not sure about the Atmos or height speakers as I have zero experience there.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would hit a garage sale(free or super cheap), or a pawn shop(cheap), and grab some bookshelf speakers. I think it's better to have something rather than nothing just for the sake of being super timber matched etc. IF you can do it cheap enough. For the long term you will want them to match, so I agree with nova here. It's worth getting the right ones, but a super cheap substitution while you save should pacify. That would be better than almost getting the matching ones for almost as much money, just for the sake of having them right away. If they won't match anyway, save a bunch till you get the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder if I'd want horn loaded for such a small space. Horns in my view need more space for proper dispersal. I don't see any on and off axis specs for that speaker at the site. If I am going to be that close I would personally go for something with an AMT or Ribbon tweeter. You'll likely get better range. Especially because you wont have to push them very hard to get your necessary volume. I do agree however that your better off if they are all the same. Makes frequency and dynamic equalization easy.


----------



## Rolkin (Nov 2, 2015)

With the small room size I was only going to position the PLP on our sofa where the wife and I sit. I'm sure my kids could care less if they were in a sweet spot, though if other people came over... well they'd be sitting in a bean bag chair most likely :R. The screen comes down to 20" off the floor so I'd have to increase our riser height to fit more seating in front of my sofa without blocking our view.

Considering that, I figured the horn loaded speakers wouldn't be much of an issue for basically a single listening position. I was hoping that the Wavecrest speakers Jman mentioned might even out the gap that has been mentioned in the Hsu bookshelf mids>highs but since they're pushing so little compared to the L/C/R maybe that wont matter? :huh:

I'm under the impression that the Hsu speakers may not make great Atmos Up speakers since they have low dispersion(I think?). Which is partly why I was thinking the Wavecrest might be a better option.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Rolkin said:


> With the small room size I was only going to position the PLP on our sofa where the wife and I sit. I'm sure my kids could care less if they were in a sweet spot, though if other people came over... well they'd be sitting in a bean bag chair most likely :R. The screen comes down to 20" off the floor so I'd have to increase our riser height to fit more seating in front of my sofa without blocking our view.
> 
> Considering that, I figured the horn loaded speakers wouldn't be much of an issue for basically a single listening position. I was hoping that the Wavecrest speakers Jman mentioned might even out the gap that has been mentioned in the Hsu bookshelf mids>highs but since they're pushing so little compared to the L/C/R maybe that wont matter? :huh:
> 
> I'm under the impression that the Hsu speakers may not make great Atmos Up speakers since they have low dispersion(I think?). Which is partly why I was thinking the Wavecrest might be a better option.


Surrounds don't augment the LCR's, they have their own separate portion of the audio track to handle (assuming your reference is to HT usage, of course). In that regard if there's a gap in the coverage from the front 3 then surrounds aren't going to fill it in. But there may not be a gap of consequence; horns can be somewhat directional, but it all depends upon the width of the disbursement pattern. Ultimately you may not have an issue, but even if you do HSU provides 30 days for their in-home trial. If you find they don't fit the bill you can send them back for a refund.


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

HSU looks like a better option for the size of room. Alternatively HSU on the sides and WaveCrest at the rear this gives you alternate options.


----------



## Rolkin (Nov 2, 2015)

Not sure why I didn't think of this before but if I just get the Hsu 7.1 set I save on shipping and I get a break on the speaker cost.

Does Hsu do any kind of holiday sales?


----------

